# Berkshire Hathaway Isn't What It Used To Be



## fmdog44 (Jul 6, 2020)

It has not beat the S&P Index for the last five years. No need to go in to all the reasons but it is interesting that this all star investment is a HOLD at best.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 7, 2020)

my fidelity contra fund has beaten Berkshire for 15 years now


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Jul 25, 2020)

Apples and oranges.  Contra fund is a growth fund heavy in tech, which has been the best performing asset class / sector over the last 10 years. Berkshire holds moaty businesses that provide meaningful, predictable returns purchased at good values.  While the valuations of contra fund's holdings may be overvalued, Berkshire is probably undervalued.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 26, 2020)

CallmeIshmael said:


> Apples and oranges.  Contra fund is a growth fund heavy in tech, which has been the best performing asset class / sector over the last 10 years. Berkshire holds moaty businesses that provide meaningful, predictable returns purchased at good values.  While the valuations of contra fund's holdings may be overvalued, Berkshire is probably undervalued.



compounding investor money is compounding investor money ,...he has failed to beat even the s&p 500 for a long long time .

dont forget it isn't like berkshire was less risky than contra   at all .  its draw downs have been terrible . berkshire is still down 15% ytd  , the s&p is flat


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Aug 23, 2020)

Berkshire is a conglomerate that has been incredibly successful over decades.  Buffett is a classic quality based, value investor who's stayed true to an investment style that he knows that works.  It's hard to fault buying great companies at fair prices - and while he's missed out on some fabulous growth stories, he's not exactly in the poor house.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 24, 2020)

berkshire just has  not done a good job for it's shareholders for a long time now . people invested money to get returns better then just indexing which requires no brains or leadership ....  berkshire was every bit as volatile as a market index yet gave  results far worse .

buffett has commented for years how he hates gold and gold is not an investment . yet he just bought heavy in to a company where gold is their product and profit driver .

so i think berkshire's time came and went a few decades ago


----------

